# Reel Rivals on The Weather Channel



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Show starts tonight, anyone else watching?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What is it exactly?

Nevermind, I looked it up. I'll give it a look


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/reel-rivals/video/making-waves-36272?collid=/tv/shows/reel-rivals


Looks like tourney fishing in the Keys...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's not really about tournament fishing. It is day to day charter fishing and the rivalries that always come up on the dock between charter captains and mates. The tournament thing was tried in Orange Beach. They made a pilot two years ago and it didn't sell because it didn't appeal to the common man. Not everybody has 10 grand rattling around in their pocket to enter a billfish tournament or the few million to buy the 'battle wagons' that usually win them. This show is about four charter captains in Islamarada fishing out of Bud-n-Mary's Marina. The primary captains are Capt. Scott Stanczyk that runs the Catch 22 ( 54 ft. Blackwell-Carolina boat) and his son Capt. Nick Stanczyk who runs the Bn'M (maybe short for Bud-n-Mary's) a 34 foot Crusader. This family developed the 'daytime' swordfish fishery down there and are the experts in the Keys. There are guys just as good on the east coast but they are the 'go to' guys down there. This is probably going to be one of these 'Reef Raiders' style things with a bunch of 'made up' situations and one or a couple of designated idiots (like Roger) but I'm sure the fishing stuff will be worth watching. I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> It's not really about tournament fishing. It is day to day charter fishing and the rivalries that always come up on the dock between charter captains and mates. The tournament thing was tried in Orange Beach. They made a pilot two years ago and it didn't sell because it didn't appeal to the common man. Not everybody has 10 grand rattling around in their pocket to enter a billfish tournament or the few million to buy the 'battle wagons' that usually win them. This show is about four charter captains in Islamarada fishing out of Bud-n-Mary's Marina. The primary captains are Capt. Scott Stanczyk that runs the Catch 22 ( 54 ft. Blackwell-Carolina boat) and his son Capt. Nick Stanczyk who runs the Bn'M (maybe short for Bud-n-Mary's) a 34 foot Crusader. This family developed the 'daytime' swordfish fishery down there and are the experts in the Keys. There are guys just as good on the east coast but they are the 'go to' guys down there. This is probably going to be one of these 'Reef Raiders' style things with a bunch of 'made up' situations and one or a couple of designated idiots (like Roger) but I'm sure the fishing stuff will be worth watching. I'll be watching for sure.


Hey I wonder if thats one of the guys I seen the other day on a fishing show they was daytime swordfishing and as soon as they got out there they hooked up 4 times back to back before he landed one. O and sorry for the derail yall


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm sure it'll be like any reality show these days. 10 minutes of what you actually want to see and 50 minutes of made up drama to fill time...... Wicked Tuna is probably one of the only shows that sticks to their roots and isn't full of BS


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

jmunoz said:


> Hey I wonder if thats one of the guys I seen the other day on a fishing show they was daytime swordfishing and as soon as they got out there they hooked up 4 times back to back before he landed one. O and sorry for the derail yall


Yes. You saw the 'young gun' Nick Stancyzk taking George Poveromo out on George's 28 ft. Mako CC. The show was 'George Poveromo's World of Salt Water Fishing'. It showed how much talent that kid has for finding swords. Four hook ups and they only took a few minutes between hook ups. Unreal. The best part of the whole show was watching George get his dumb ass pulled overboard by a 200 lb. Swordy. I'm sure he under-estimated the power of those fish when they are on a short trace. Even though he does nothing but fish, he made every rookie mistake known to man. It was so bad that he had to admit, for once, that he screwed up and that is a first for him. Normally, he finds somebody else to blame his mistakes on. Number one....failed to put a safety line on the rod, number two......no hook knife available for cutting line in an emergency, number three....leaning forward to the fish or standing up straight on heavy drag. Thank goodness this kid had the presence of mind to quickly pull the drag back for George. I can't stand the guy but I don't want to see anybody go that way. Did you notice that George went back out with just his buddy and without the captain and the buddy caught a big one. I'm not saying that he stole the kid's numbers but he is that kind of guy. Back in 2007, my girlfriend had three game boats down in Brazil and in order to generate some business, she invited him to come down and bring a friend and a camera crew for some Blue Marlin fishing. She paid the air tickets, ground transportation, accommodation, food, boat for four days, crew for four days and fuel for four days. When he made the show, he hardly even mentioned her operation plus he spent a few minutes and great elaboration, on the show, yammering about how he would not have pulled one particular lure combination that was used. They caught 14 Blues in 4 days and I came in and fished the three days right behind them and caught 12. We fished the same boat and Captain and I talked with the Captain while we were fish. He told me that George and his buddy should have caught more fish but they were so slow on the rods that they jumped off a lot of fish or spent so much time on fish that the bite had slowed by the time they released a fish. Still a pretty sweet deal for George and company. Also, the lure combination that he was criticizing has a track record of catching 85% of all the Blues taken by lures down there and that is a hell of a lot of fish. That guy is a jerk off and couldn't carry a god angler's jock strap. Sorry for the rant but I hate seeing these TV guys go to places and fish or hunt for free and then screw over the operators. George the Egomaniac aside' this Stancyzk kid can really catch swordfish


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fishing so called pros*

Not to speak ill of the dead so lord forgive me but I had a similar experience with a certain Cuban who died in a plane crash not too long ago he came up to NC to bluefin fish and when his show aired he acted as if we didn't exists and he was a bluefin tuna fishing expert which is a freaking joke if you have ever tuna fished in the keys I mean a 8 pound Blackfin is a big deal down there hell the same fish out of a certain well known marina in the keys would have been trophy worthy and the captain would have collected a deposit for the fish to be mounted and shipped to you. Shame goes they never received a deposit and you never received the fish Funny how things work when dealing with professionals from the keys


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

billin said:


> Not to speak ill of the dead so lord forgive me but I had a similar experience with a certain Cuban who died in a plane crash not too long ago he came up to NC to bluefin fish and when his show aired he acted as if we didn't exists and he was a bluefin tuna fishing expert which is a freaking joke if you have ever tuna fished in the keys I mean a 8 pound Blackfin is a big deal down there hell the same fish out of a certain well known marina in the keys would have been trophy worthy and the captain would have collected a deposit for the fish to be mounted and shipped to you. Shame goes they never received a deposit and you never received the fish Funny how things work when dealing with professionals from the keys


Billin, The guy you are talking about really didn't know anything about 'Blue Water' fishing. Tarpon,yes, flats fishing, some kingfish and sailfish. That's about it. One of his good buddies and oldest friends that appeared on one of his shows, about taking a boat down to Isla Mujeres for sailfish, got caught up in a massive federal indictment for 'industrial strenght' lobbster poaching down in the Keys. It involved the fish houses and tens of thousands of lobsters. I think your TV personality caught ONE Blue Marlin in his life after jumping off 38 others up until one made some kind of mistake and he caught it. 

Some of the Captains in the Keys are good guys and there for the long haul, like the Stanczyks. Some of the Captains are hacks just like in Hawaii. I see them at the Haulover bringing in Scallop Hammerheads every day and trying to convince clients to mount them. Then they just dump the carcass. Makes me sick. These Captains tend to gravitate to places where there are a lot of oblivious tourists. Some of the best Marlin captains in the world fish Hawaii but they have some duds also. Killing Blue Marlin every day for hanging up for pictures and trying to sell mounts. These TV guys really gripe my ass though. Poveromo, other than being some kind of 'Editor At Large' (means they usually can't find him) for Saltwater Sportsman Magazine is just a typical North Miami Trust Fund baby who talks more nonsense than a Chinese radio.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Poveromo, other than being some kind of 'Editor At Large' (means they usually can't find him) for Saltwater Sportsman Magazine is just a typical North Miami Trust Fund baby who talks more nonsense than a Chinese radio.


I don't know about Wejebe but George poveromo is a good dude and very classy I might add.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Everybody has their own experiences with people and draws their own conclusions. I have been around lots of TV show hosts in hunting and fishing camps. My experience has been that those that pay for their own trips are usually very professional and considerate of other hunters, fishermen and staff. Those that don't pay seem to feel that just their presence gives them the right to the best hunting areas and the best booking dates. There is a trade off. They get a free ride and the operator is supposed to get a good reference. I understand give and take. When that transaction is completed on one side but not fulfilled on the other, I don't look on the one that failed to hold up their end of the bargain favorably. 

Just my view of right and wrong.

Maybe you could relate your experience that led you to another, opposite, conclusion.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not seen this yet, another "Wicked Tuna"?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup and it depends on the personality. I met Michael Waddell and the Drury boys when I was bow hunting in the mid west. Waddell is just like he is on TV. Fun, shake your hand talk about grits. The Drury boys were a little stuck on themselves. I don't hold anything against them and to each his own. I don't care much for Gary Finch. He did a show with a buddy of mine several years ago who is a charter captain and the captain asked me to provide a condo for he and his family and they would mention my business as a sponsor of the show. I drove the boat while the captain fished with Gary. Of course he knew everything about everything and loss his share of fish. Not that it mattered but he never thanked me for the condo or said anything about the condo.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I fished out of Bud n Marys today. got to meet a few of the guys. the marina was really jazzed up about the show. they said they just started the filming just a few weeks ago. I haven't seen the show but the people were really cool.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> . This show is about four charter captains in Islamarada fishing out of Bud-n-Mary's Marina. The primary captains are Capt. Scott Stanczyk that runs the Catch 22 ( 54 ft. Blackwell-Carolina boat) and his son Capt. Nick Stanczyk who runs the Bn'M (maybe short for Bud-n-Mary's) a 34 foot Crusader. This family developed the 'daytime' swordfish fishery down there and are the experts in the Keys. There are guys just as good on the east coast but they are the 'go to' guys down there. This is probably going to be one of these 'Reef Raiders' style things with a bunch of 'made up' situations and one or a couple of designated idiots (like Roger) but I'm sure the fishing stuff will be worth watching. I'll be watching for sure.


You're close. Scott is not Nick's dad-he is Nick's uncle. Nick's dad is Richard, who owns Bud n Mary's. The trio, along with Vic Gaspeny, a well-respected inshore guide at the same marina, pioneered the daytime swordfishery that has taken south Florida by storm. I was down there for most of the filming. Their fishery is completely different than ours (Venice, LA). They don't have the big meat hauls that we typically have on our day trips, but they do have a wide variety of fish that hit the deck every day (various snappers, groupers, amberjacks, sails, swords, mahi, cobia, and the list goes on) and much shorter runs. The show was very well put together and there is some great rivalry between the captains down there.


----------

